# Woodcarvers glove



## weav (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking for the best choice for a woodcarvers glove. I sliced my finger last night and that was the cue to get a glove! I've looked at a number of them online and was curious if anyone has good or bad thoughts on them.
Jerry


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I usually get mine at Woodcarver's Supply. I've not had to buy one in a few years and don't know if they still carry them.

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have this one: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001342/366/safety-glove-large-9--11.aspx


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I sharpen for pay (no carving as yet), so I bought a pair of Kevlar knit gloves. Not puncture protection, but they work well for the basics.
Bill


----------

